# Brand new nose plugs



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Just finished just over 500 nose plugs, tons of colors to choose from.

We've got wire in white, blue, red, orange, green, brown, yellow, and black.

Pads come in blue, black, red and yellow. We also offer to do customs such as the rasta, Bronco, Superman etc.

These have been tested/sold at the pools, getting great responses from lots of people, paddle shops are starting to pick them up.

I'm going to sell them online for $5 each, for a limited time. Then you'll have to check with paddle shops.

Hope you like them, just trying to give back. Pics loaded in the rodeo stuff. If you have any comments or would like to buy them PM or call 720-291-6945.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Did you just seriously knock a bunch of great foreign paddling pictures off the buzz with four pics of ******* nose plugs? The fourth close-up really details the advantages of your plugs verse the competitors. I was just thinking to myself, "If only there were pink and yellow nose plugs, I might be able to stomp that helix I've been working on so hard down at Golden." Now I definitely know where I'll be purchasing my next pair of NRS plugs - at Confluence or CKS - respectable businesses who buy ads and actually support the community. If only the Chunder was here with a jagged broken AT to offer you....

Two other thoughts for the kiddies out there:
1. The only reason to paddle a playboat in Colorado is to get good enough to paddle a creeker.
2. "You gotta learn how to paddle without nose plugs so that one day when your kid has a picture of you dropping a 40 footer on his bedroom wall, you won't look like a ***" - Tommy Guns. Now go see the pic your pink plugs bumped. Most people consider me a pretty nice guy, but I was really excited about that pic.
Joe


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

dude , my fault , I just thought you guys would be pumped for me . I wanted to show you what I thought would be cool and work better than the shit thats out there now . I just started this so I'm sorry I can't buy an ad. But for the first response to be so negitive !


----------



## dasunluva (Oct 13, 2003)

Joe, Check out the bumpage. Pic's not quite as clear. Just because you're such a nice nicerer than niceosity dude...and it's a freakin' sic pic.

Oh yeah, remember that one boof on that one drop by that one big rock? That was sic!!


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Where did all the noseplug pictures go? I had it narrowed down to Bronco and Superman, but now all I can find are pictures of scary waterfalls. How am I going to decide? 

In the future, I wish all of you "extreme" kayakers wouldn't bump useful product information. I mean, these noseplugs have been tested AT THE POOLS. 

The next time you are practicing your combat roll next to the bleacher hole and you get water up your nose due to substandard noseplugs, don't come crying to me Joe.


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Don't sweat the smack from a nurse. He's jealous. Good luck with getting your business off the ground.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey Bob,
Don't worry about it. You're obviously new. Here is a link to a discussion we had on this very topic previously to help you understand these young fellas angst.
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/posting-pics-totally-subjective-gallery-rules-8448.html


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

I hate to say it Joe, but those nose plugs may have more style than you. At least Evan did his best to make you look good...


----------



## TheKid (Aug 25, 2004)

WOW!!! Joe I have never seen somebody get so butt hurt about their photo getting bumped, you vain son of a bitch you! Hopefully Jackson won't kick you off the team or anything, because your pick got bumped for some nose plugs. Give me a break dude. You know I love you dude, but just breathe for a sec. This guy is just trying to make a few bucks on the side without selling drugs. So maybe someday he can go to mexico, and huck a bigger drop than maybe even you. So let him dream big!

Reed


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

i'm not sure about style there switchback, joe definetly has style but those noseplugs are much better looking than the mank team captian.

ps. i went skiing this weekend and i'm pretty sure i would have been faster than you.


----------



## JJH (Oct 14, 2003)

wait a second Leifshow. Your norwegian heritage must have stopped somewhere at the border because you owe me ice-cream from this past weekends ski outing...(which was so good)   

Thats right boys and girls, ice cream rules apply in the winter too...



ps. great nose plugs. Leif you might want some for skiing.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

*What? Don't stop now!*

please keep it coming, I know now what I did and the who the people are that are f-ing with me. you guys are bomb-ass boaters, nose plugs do you no good at the bottom of an 80' plunge.

I'm working on getting there, suck my balls. dude it's going to be funny as shit to see my 300lb ass run a drop next season . I'll post those pics and the video . 

Daily thought:

Some people are like slinkys. Not really good for anything, but they do bring a smile to your face when pushed down the stairs.

copywrittentrademarknottobeusedwithoutthepermissionofrickkybobbyinc.

bob


----------



## C-dub (Oct 7, 2007)

Gotta chime in...seeing spidey nose plugs (or superman?..dual purpose I suppose) in the photos was pretty damn funny. Neither here nor there but fairly humorous. Now back to the hard core. Ridings fun but winter blows.
Cheers


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Yea, a bit much. Didn't mean to harsh your melon so hard Bob. I'll be sure to post the details of the Karma swim I've got coming.

Reed - love ya too, but I know you're only upset because I was rippin on playboaters. I'll make an exception to rule #1 if you can get down on the M-wave. When are you gonna teach me to cartwheel?

I'll take a pair of all pink plugs to give to Gary for next Christmas - he's feeling left out without any pink gear.
Joe


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

JJ - Were you even there that day? Oh, wait there was someone with us bent over his poles in exhaustion most the day. That must have been you  And don't joke yourself you can't just make up icecream rules without consulting the authorities. I believe I've tried that before and been severly reprimanded.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

rasta plugs, all we need now is a rasta colored kayak.


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

so, um, mind hosting your photos somewhere externally and posting them in the thread? photobucket or imageshack.net are free and you don't get jacked for it... ;-)

I'm interested to see new stuff, 'specially small time home ideas gettin off the ground!


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

They're still up. Check here:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=6


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

oh cool, I took you at your word that you then bumped them back off  

nice work! you in the denver/boulder area bob?


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

*Thanks for everthing joe.*

Yup , denver for now.
Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who has shown interest in the plugs, especialy you Joe. If it wasn't for you reaming my ass about bumping that epic falls, by the way a photo of which will be inserted in the new "Keckster" to remind you of how shit gets done, should be out soon pending aproval thanks to joesballsunluva for suckin em up er, backin him up(just a joke. re-read the start of this post and you will laugh your ass off) and all the boys who backed me up YEAH!!!! you fuckers are where it's at. Joe , we're always cool . I love this shit. LTP. thanks for all the pm's and calls see all yall at the pool for now, untill then peace it out. 
bob

btw: I seem to loop higher in the rasta for some reason ?


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

*I almost forgot*

I also wanted to let to let you guys know I am making hand paddles too. very similar to the power paws so feed back would be nice, 

bob


----------



## rick d (Mar 23, 2007)

i'd like to check those out! would you post some pics on the home page?


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

*hand paddles*

no problem . I could have the pictures up in a couple days . Thanks again for all the interst .


----------



## dasunluva (Oct 13, 2003)

Easy Bobby, if you're going to wear the cowboy hat you better have the cattle!


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

The hand paddles are going to be awesome!
I saw them at the pool on sunday.

Hey Bob, do you think you could custom make pink and bright green pluggies? They would match my outfit! My best friends would love pink ones as well. 

I think you have some good ideas and good products!

Keck,
Bob says his pluggies stay on better than the others. This might have been useful when you borrowed my pluggies in the CU pool session for a roll contest and lost them half way through.

Jmack,
I have seen you sporting pluggies in the park and launching loops from the side of the swimming pool. 

Dont hate the pluggies boys! The ladies love em.


----------



## Abhainn (Aug 28, 2007)

Bob, myself and some other ladies I know are definitely interested in some pink pluggies. Your products look great!


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

*Pink nose plugs comming soon.*

Yes , I hope to have some pink nose plugs relitively soon. I thought it might be a nice addition to the ladys line which I am still improving on. I currently have a purple on white pluggie with a white sparkle sring or a solid yellow and a solid red on the same string. 

CUkayakGirl, I should be able to make those for you. I will bring some to the pool very soon.

Jace, thanks for the lesson in hand paddle ergonomics. I have a solid blade design to work with now. The strap design is still the same material but the hole pattern could use some reveiw. I want to get your opinion when you get some time. I also want to thank you for helping me with my hand roll. 

Yes I said hand roll !!!!!! with the hand paddles of course, I cranked out about 6 or 7 in a row before my near drowning after a third attempt of a failed over confident "yeah, I got this" roll for the ages. but for those of you who know me I hope you laugh your ass off. It could have been a u tube video.

thanks to you all for your continued support. 

bob


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Awesome!

I am excited, matching is very important!


----------



## C-dub (Oct 7, 2007)

*Just got em*

Hey, I just got your plugs in the mail. I love the larger gauge wire. That is exactly what I liked about the foam plugs I was buying. Always got iritated with the other brands because they would get mangled and whatnot. Hope things go well and I'll pass the good word. If you ever make it out this way(SLC) I'll take the time to put you up and show you what we have for goods(everything out here is class 3/4). Thanks for thinking before manufacturing. 
Craig


----------



## rick d (Mar 23, 2007)

Shit, Bob! What are you putting in those things?


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

*Its the good stuff*

Hey Craig,
I am happy to hear you got your nose plugs. I would love to paddle by SLC this spring/summer. I am glad you like my design. I was realy hoping it would work out. 

Rick,
The hand paddles are done bro, so drop by broomfeild and check them out!

CUkayakGirl, 
I just now got my mixes so I will look for you at meyers on sunday. 

Jace, 
I have got that rough cut paddle design, un-drilled like we talked about.
meyers on sunday!

Thanks again for all the support and feedback.

bob


----------

